# Norwegian: lyde el. høre



## jm88

"Selv om  dette i teorien kan lyde enkelt, er det en av de vanskeligste tingene å gjennomføre i praksis."
Jeg lurer på om det "lyde" her kan erstattes av "høre", fordi man ofte sier "Det høres bra ut"?

Takk på forhånd!


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I så fall i passiv "høres...ut". Personlig synes jeg "selv om dette i teorien kan lyde enkelt" er dårlig norsk. "Å lyde" brukes ofte synonymt med "å adlyde", og er verbformen av adjektivet "lydig". "Selv om dette i teorien kan høres enkelt ut, er det en av de vanskeligste tingene å gjennomføre i praksis." er den beste måten å si det på.


----------



## jm88

Tusen takk, NorwegianNYC!...Denne setningen kommer fra mitt pensum, og så har jeg aldri tenkt på at den skrives dårlig norsk. Menne det kan jo skje at man ikke alltid skriver bra.


----------



## Slawomir

jm88 said:


> "Selv om  dette i teorien kan lyde enkelt, er det en av de vanskeligste tingene å gjennomføre i praksis."
> Jeg lurer på om det "lyde" her kan erstattes av "høre", fordi man ofte sier "Det høres bra ut"?
> 
> Takk på forhånd!



Mens "høres ut" brukes i sammenheng med f. eks. inntrykk (det hørest bra, interessant, tøft ut osv), kan verbet "å lyde" brukes når man siterer ordlyden i en eller annen yttring. Et eksempel kan være: Han stilte meg et spørsmål som *lød.....*

hilsen
Slawomir


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Slawomir said:


> Mens "høres ut" brukes i sammenheng med f. eks. inntrykk (det hørest bra, interessant, tøft ut osv), kan verbet "å lyde" brukes når man siterer ordlyden i en eller annen yttring. Et eksempel kan være: Han stilte meg et spørsmål som *lød.....*


Det er fordi "lyde" eller "lød" tilsvarer engelsk 'resound' (eller 'sounded'). Bruken av "lyde" er knyttet til lyd, og ikke å høre.


----------



## Slawomir

NorwegianNYC said:


> Det er fordi "lyde" eller "lød" tilsvarer engelsk 'resound' (eller 'sounded'). Bruken av "lyde" er knyttet til lyd, og ikke å høre.




Ja selvsagt, jeg påpekte bare hvilken sammenheng verbet "lyde" kan brukes i.


----------



## bicontinental

Slawomir said:


> Mens "høres ut" brukes i sammenheng med f. eks. inntrykk (det hørest bra, interessant, tøft ut osv), kan verbet "å lyde" brukes når man siterer ordlyden i en eller annen yttring. Et eksempel kan være: Han stilte meg et spørsmål som *lød.....*



Hej allesammen,


Skulle et spørgsmål så ikke også kunne ”høres interessant ut”? Men i sætningen, ”_Hendes stemme lød så underlig, da hun ringede til mig næste dag...”, _ville I da ikke bruge ”lyde” på norsk?

På engelsk kan vi sige, …_that sounds _or_ that seems like a good idea. _(virker-lyder) Vil man her bruge ”lyde” på norsk, ifølge punkt 2 i ordbogsreferencen:  http://www.nob-ordbok.uio.no/perl/ordbok.cgi?OPP=lyde&begge=+&ordbok=begge&ava=ava



_lyde_ I lyde v.   (norr _hljóða_, av _I lyd_)
*1* gi lyd,   klinge
_det lød   stemmer utenfor_
*2* virke,   fortone seg, høres
_påstanden l-r   merkelig_ / _det l-r   som en drøm_
*3* ha en   viss ordlyd, et visst innhold
_sjekken lød   på 1000 kr_ / _jeg har   glemt hvordan refrenget l-r_ / _dommen lød på ett års fengsel

_



Bic.


----------



## raumar

Jeg ville nok si at både "lyde" og "høres ut" kan være gode norske oversettelser av "sound" i slike tilfeller. Så jeg synes nok det er litt for strengt å si at "kan lyde enkelt" er dårlig norsk. Både "det lyder som en god idé" og "det høres ut som en god idé" bør være fullt brukbare alternativer - selv om jeg tror at "høres ut" er en vanligere form. 

I det andre eksemplet kan vi nok også si både "Stemmen hennes lød så underlig" og "Stemmen hennes hørtes så underlig ut". Men her kan det muligens være en nyanseforskjell. Her kan nok "lød" ha en annen undertone, kanskje en mer høytidelig eller poetisk stil. 

"Virke" kan ofte være et alternativ til "lyde" og "høres ut". "Stemmen hennes virket så underlig" er kanskje det alternativet jeg selv ville valgt.


----------



## bicontinental

Tak for dit svar, raumar. Både "virke" og "lyde" bruges på dansk, men ikke "høres ud-ut"...så vidt jeg ved 
Bic.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

raumar said:


> [...] jeg synes nok det er litt for strengt å si at "kan lyde enkelt" er dårlig norsk. [...] jeg tror at "høres ut" er en vanligere form.


Vel, om det ikke er direkte dårlig norsk, er det ikke spesielt god norsk i "Selv om dette i teorien kan lyde enkelt". Samtidig (som du og bicontinental nevner) er "Stemmen hennes lød så underlig" bedre enn "Stemmen hennes hørtes så underlig ut". Grunnen er at lyde/lød er en konkret referanse til lyd i den andre eksempelet, mens i det første er det ikke snakk om at noen står og forkynner en teori ut høyt. "Selv om dette i teorien kan lyde enkelt" er ikke en referanse til en lyd man hører.

Begge kan brukes begge tilfeller uten at setningen blir gal, men lyde/lød er best hvis man refererer til det fysiske fenomenet lyd, mens høres...ut hvis bruker det figurativt.


----------

